
Ask HN: Any subscription-based service is easy to join and easy to quit? - wenbin
Seems most subscription based service adds all kinds of friction to prevent you from canceling the subscription...<p>This applies to both online and offline (e.g. Gym) businesses ...
======
tradersam
Reddit Gold is as easy as can be. Twitch.tv subscriptions are 1-click to
subscribe and unsubscribe. My svbtle site is super easy to stop paying on if I
wanted too. Even my PO Box is super easy to stop recurring payment on.

Don't know what services you use, but in my experience respectable companies
make it pretty easy.

